# Who is the killer? Amano or Guppy?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Who done it?!

To my horror I just saw one of my cherry shrimp dead in the mouth of my male guppy! This one guppy has lived with the cherry shrimp for months and he has never attacked a shrimp. I've only seen him stare at them.

Yesterday I added some Amano shrimp to the tank and these things are almost double the size of my Cherries and about the size of the guppy. I noticed that one in particular has red poo inside his body instead of the dark brown that it was yesterday. Was he snacking on a cherry earlier and the guppy just happen to steal it away from him? Do Amanos attack other shrimp?

Who do you think did it? 

P.s. I also did a water change today, a slightly bigger one that usual, but not by much. Maybe the shrimp died of old age or shock? I'm thinking of moving the amanos now.

Update: One of the amanos has stolen the cherry from the guppy and hacking away at it. It is the same one with the red poo inside him.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Shrimp are opportunistic feeders I have found. I've seen my big Amanos in the past chowing down on my smaller CRS and cherry shrimp.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

some here claim that amanos eat cherries, if they do, the rate in which they do will be much less than the colony reproducing. Guppies though, its fish to fish, as is tetras when it comes to dwarf shrimps. Often times they will coexist, but the colony wont grow. I remember i threw in some adult cherry shrimp in my 29 gallon since i was tearing down their old home, right away a phantom tetra swoops out and chomps on one


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Shrimp are opportunistic feeders I have found. I've seen my big Amanos in the past chowing down on my smaller CRS and cherry shrimp.


Were they already dead?

Gah...now I need another tank for my Amanos. For some reason they creep me out too.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

they are only creepy when berried


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> they are only creepy when berried


I don't know about that. For me it's the large size and those legs. Also I can see their innards and the remains of my cherry passing through them! Creepy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

From the perspective of a fish, I believe: 

"Fish are friends until I am hungry when food are anything small and weak enough for me to catch and fit inside my mouth."

That's why I quit cichild after a few weeks when I saw juvies running for their dear lives and small cichlid flapping around stuck inside the mouth of a larger cichlid - he was spat out the next morning. That creeped me out 

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Amano's only eat dead cherry shrimps


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experiences, I was able to keep Amano with all other freshwater dwarf shrimps with no issues, the shrimp population grow healthly. And I do not think a regular size male guppy would be able to harm a full grown cherry either.

No offence, but most likely you are the killer, perhaps from the bigger than uaual WC? And Amano and guppy is probably eating the remaining.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Shaobo is right. But I do have these two ridiculously large female guppies and they do chase my fully grown adult cherries around once a while.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have only known Amanos to prey on shrimplets. BUT then again, I have also kept Amanos in a Blue Pearl colony with and without any negative consequences. My original Blue Pearl tank housed 6 Amanos and I never saw any BP shrimplets. Once removed, my BP colony exploded. . 

Several years later, I reintroduced a couple Amanos to my Blue Pearl colony and did not notice any consequences to that introduction. As mentioned previously, Amanos are opportunistic feeders and can overpower smaller shrimp and fish species when feeding.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ive kept amano in the same tank with cherries and a marbled crayfish with no problem. people say amanos eat shrimplets but only if they get really hungry. i myself have never seen this.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I have seen amanos eat dead shrimp and have heard that they prey on shrimplets, never seen it myself. Why take the chance, my shrimp tanks only have shrimps in them, and only one shrimp species per tank, don't want any cross-breeding.


----------

